# Honda HS1132 Bogging Down Under Load



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Serviced a 1132 for a friend. all tuned. new plug and oil. RPM's set at 3600 plus/minus 150
Cleaned carb....... the whole nine yards.

Tested it thoroughly. starts on 1st pull. Has plenty of power.
Drives well and augers work when engaged. 
Engine does not slow down.

Did this job in June/july

Recent storm it is bogging down under real snow conditions and stalling.

Havent had a chance to inspect in person since they are far away so don't have much other info. It was smoking also
before stalling but owner hasnt got back to me on color of smoke.

I'm thinking maybe a choke sticking malfunction if it is black smoke.

But what else should I suspect? It ran great under a NO load condition. This seems to be an unusual condition for a Honda or else I have been lucky not to have it in the last 5 years.


----------



## vmax29 (Oct 19, 2017)

I would guess a main jet restriction affecting a/f mixture under load. Bad fuel line?


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

Could it be smoke from a belt?


----------



## snow blows (Jan 9, 2016)

vmax29 said:


> I would guess a main jet restriction affecting a/f mixture under load. Bad fuel line?


I just picked up a HS1132 at an auction that was running perfect. Took it home greased everything, new gas, new oil and changed the plug. It ran like crap. Surging popping on deceleration. Sprayed carb cleaner and no change. Ended up putting the old plug back in and it purred like a kitten. Checked the new plug and it was the correct plug. Gap was perfect. Wierd.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

This machine was running perfect when I gave it back to owner. I did extensive testing. Ran it ran it ran it.
Leak down test did not show anything.
New plug and oil
valves checked
Carb meticulously cleaned . took it apart and cleaned all holes in emulsion tube, main jet and A/F mixture passages
Ran perfect at fast throttle and idle.

worked fine for 50 yards blowing snow and then bogs down on load and blows black smoke and then dies.

failure is not an option. giving the owner $200 to take to another shop.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

wonder if it has the correct # main jet.
I am at 5800'
owner lives at 8000'

its a gx340

i just took a main jet out of a hx340 and the jet is a #98. this is at 6000"


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

Maybe a smaller jet?


----------



## cpchriste (Jan 19, 2014)

Does this one have a seperate choke control or is the choke engaged by the throttle cable position?
The picture looks like the latter arrangement , so perhaps the user is pushing the throttle too far forward and thereby engaging the choke?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

cpchriste said:


> Does this one have a seperate choke control or is the choke engaged by the throttle cable position?
> The picture looks like the latter arrangement , so perhaps the user is pushing the throttle too far forward and thereby engaging the choke?


its an 1132........separate choke control
deleted pic


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Check the governor. 

I rebuilt a GX340 a while ago and the machine would do the same, idled great, sang a great song at max RPM but would bog down whenever you'd put load on it i.e. try to go through a hefty bank of snow. 

Adjusted the governor and it was fine. 

Also check restrictions in the fuel line and state of the fuel tank/filter, if the flow of fuel is restricted you'd have tough time supplying and filling the carb bowl with fuel for when the machine actually needs it. At low RPM and max rpm without load the fuel flow may be fine but under load the restricted flow might cause fuel starvation. 

I had this issue with an older YS624 that ran fine for 10 minutes before stalling only to restart again after a few minutes as the flow of fuel would have that few minutes to refill the fuel bowl.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

JnC said:


> Check the governor.
> 
> I rebuilt a GX340 a while ago and the machine would do the same, idled great, sang a great song at max RPM but would bog down whenever you'd put load on it i.e. try to go through a hefty bank of snow.
> 
> ...


Thanks will do and will check back as soon the owner brings it back.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

orangputeh said:


> Thanks will do and will check back as soon the owner brings it back.


Curous if you have any update. I am dealing with something similar, but on a Tecumseh.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Toro-8-2-4 said:


> Curous if you have any update. I am dealing with something similar, but on a Tecumseh.


yes, unusual problem.

Had the wrong jet in it for elevation which was around 8500 feet.
went down 2 sizes and it ran fine.

That probably explains why it ran so well at my place which was almost 3000feet lower/


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

orangputeh said:


> yes, unusual problem.
> 
> Had the wrong jet in it for elevation which was around 8500 feet.
> went down 2 sizes and it ran fine.
> ...


Thanks, I am just about ready to throw the carb out and order an after market adjustable.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Toro-8-2-4 said:


> Thanks, I am just about ready to throw the carb out and order an after market adjustable.


is yours a gx340 carb? they sure are finicky in my experience. sometimes i have done everything to clean, a couple sessions in cleaner and they still dont work right......even after taking apart and cleaning thouroughly. In that instance I just spring for a new OE carb. pricey but they have worked for me right out of the box every time.

I have used cheaper clones on my machines only and switch over the idle jet from OE carb. 
On somebody's else's blower I replace with a OEM carb. just dont wanna hear of problems down the road.

good luck. 

bogging/black smoke is usually caused by a faulty choke or it's out of adjustment.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

orangputeh said:


> is yours a gx340 carb? they sure are finicky in my experience. sometimes i have done everything to clean, a couple sessions in cleaner and they still dont work right......even after taking apart and cleaning thouroughly. In that instance I just spring for a new OE carb. pricey but they have worked for me right out of the box every time.
> 
> I have used cheaper clones on my machines only and switch over the idle jet from OE carb.
> On somebody's else's blower I replace with a OEM carb. just dont wanna hear of problems down the road.
> ...


No black smoke. Just dies under moderate load. This is a Tecumseh on a older Craftsman. It is a fixed jet carb that I cleaned pretty good. I am now suspicious it is not what this engine came with. Hence I will get the adjustable carb and go from there.. On older machines that have had multiple owners it can be changeling if you do not know the history. 

Thanks.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Check valve lash...


----------



## Falstaff (Feb 17, 2021)

I am not familiar with this unit. Is the governor adjustable Governor?


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

Is the governor working? Easily?
What jet is in there now? Is the little hole by the threads clean? Emulsion tube?


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

Tony-chicago said:


> Is the governor working? Easily?
> What jet is in there now? Is the little hole by the threads clean? Emulsion tube?


I checked the governor. It is set up properly. It t is a fixed jet. not sure of the diameter. The emulsion tube is not removable.


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

Pics?


----------

